# معلومات تتحدث عن خطف المطرانين اليازجي وابراهيم في حلب



## fouad78 (22 أبريل 2013)

معلومات تتحدث عن خطف المطرانين اليازجي وابراهيم في حلب  ​ 

المطران يوحنا ابراهيم (السريان الأرثوذكس)​ 





​ 

المطران بولس اليازجي (الروم الأرثوذكس)​ 


 


كشفت معلومات غير مؤكدة لـ"النشرة" ان مسلحين تابعين للجيش السوري الحر اقدموا على خطف مطران حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الارثوذكس بولس اليازجي ومتروبوليت حلب لطائفة السريان الارثوذكسي المطران يوحنا ابراهيم من حلب منذ نحو الساعة والنصف مع شخص ثالث تم رميه من السيارة.
والاتصالات جارية في هذه الأثناء للافراج عن المطرانين المختطفين.​ 
shamtimes​


----------



## fouad78 (22 أبريل 2013)

مع الأسف المعلومات أكدها لي أحد الكهنة
وقال أنهما كانا في طريقهما للحوار مع المسلحين لتحرير كاهنين مختطفين عندما تم خطفها في الطريق​


----------



## اليعازر (22 أبريل 2013)

للأسف الخبر تؤكده كثير من المواقع الاعلامية...

ربنا يطمّنا عنهم.

.


----------



## V mary (22 أبريل 2013)

*يارب يسوع ليرتفع اسمك فوق كل الارض 
لكي يري ذلك مبغضين فيخزوا 
نجي نفوس ابناءك وخدامك 
يارب يسوع من فخ الشيطان 
يالهي القادر القوي 
بشفاعة سيدة المعونة العدرا مريم 
الفارس العظيم مارجرجس​*


----------



## اليعازر (22 أبريل 2013)

يا رب ارحمنا.

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2013)

*الخبر تم تأكيده وهناك اخبار عن ذبح سائق السيارة التى كانا يستقلانها ......*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 أبريل 2013)

*فاصيل عن خطف  المطران بولس اليازجي والمطران يوحنا ابرهيم قرب حلب

 اقدم مسلحون على خطف متروبوليت حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الارثوذكس  المطران بولس اليازجي ومتروبوليت حلب لطائفة السريان الارثوذكسي المطران  يوحنا ابرهيم قرب مدينة حلب.
 وعلمت "النهار" أن بطريركية الروم  الأرثوذوكس التي تبلغت مساء اليوم خبر خطف المطرانين، لن تصدر أي بيان قبل  الغد ريثما تتوافر لديها كامل المعطيات الدقيقة عن حادث اختطافهما. 

  وفي تفاصيل روتها مصادر معنية لـصحيفة النهار، ان المطران يازجي كان في  الجانب التركي من ابرشيته التي تمتد من حلب الى انطاكيا، وقد ذهب المطران  يوحنا ابرهيم لاصطحابه، وفي طريق عودتهما الى حلب اوقفتهما مجموعة مسلحة  قبل وصولهما الى المدينة وقتلت سائق ابرهيم وخطفت المطرانين. وتبلغت  المطرانية الأورثوذوكسية ان المطرانين لم يتعرضا للأذى. 

 لينك الخبر 

http://www.syrianow.sy/index.php?d=34&id=76159

*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الخبر تم تأكيده وهناك اخبار عن ذبح سائق السيارة التى كانا يستقلانها ......*



*السائق شماس من الكنيسة السريانية الشقيقة

الدم يغلي في عروقنا والصفحات المسيحية تهدد بحرب وجود شاملة فإما هي أرض العرب وإما هي للروم والسريان ..
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أبريل 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *فاصيل عن خطف  المطران بولس اليازجي والمطران يوحنا ابرهيم قرب حلب
> 
> اقدم مسلحون على خطف متروبوليت حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الارثوذكس  المطران بولس اليازجي ومتروبوليت حلب لطائفة السريان الارثوذكسي المطران  يوحنا ابرهيم قرب مدينة حلب.
> وعلمت "النهار" أن بطريركية الروم  الأرثوذوكس التي تبلغت مساء اليوم خبر خطف المطرانين، لن تصدر أي بيان قبل  الغد ريثما تتوافر لديها كامل المعطيات الدقيقة عن حادث اختطافهما.
> ...



*بحسب قناة الميادين فالمطرانين ذهبا لمحاولة إطلاق سراح راهبين مختطفين وخاطرا بنفسيهما ورفضا ترك الآباء مختطفين ..
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2013)

اتابع على  [ الفايس  بوك  ]  ... أخبار مؤلمة  مؤسفة  تـــــؤكــــد 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ربي وإلهى  : أسجد على ركبتى التضرع والاستجداء من أجل    ضمان  سلامة وأمن  مطارنتك وكهنتك  الامناء 
الذين  غدرت بهم    أيادى عصابات   خسيسة تتبع  مدعى نبوة كاذب كذوب \ وتكذب مايعرف بالعهدة العمرية  والعهدة النبوية  الاسطورية  الخيالية التى ابدا لم اراها تطبق فى شئ
ربي 
لقد خطف قراصنة  البر \ عصابات الافغان العرب  \ كتائب عصابية مرتزقة 
اختطفت  رجال{ مدنيين  عزل مسالمين آمنين }
+  ربنا  والهنا :  نطلب من جودك وتحننك  ان تتعهد رجالك القديسين هؤلاء المختطفين احفظهم فى الايمان ثبت وجدانهم  احميهم حافظ عليهم                

*press here*


----------



## اليعازر (22 أبريل 2013)

إعتبر مطران صور وصيدا وتوابعهما للروم الكاثوليك الياس كفوري، انه "مستغرب ان يعتدى على رجال دين بمستوى مطران حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الارثوذكس بولس اليازجي ومتروبوليت حلب لطائفة السريان الارثوذكسي المطران يوحنا ابراهيم".
واكد كفوري في حديث تلفزيوني، ان "الشعب السوري ليس طائفيا ولا يتعامل على اساس الطائفة والمنطقة، واكبر دليل على ذلك ان الخاطفين من *الشيشان*".

المصدر:

http://www.elnashra.com/news/show/609232/كفوري-مستغرب-يعتدى-على-رجال-دين-بمستوى-المطرانين-ا
.


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أبريل 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> إعتبر مطران صور وصيدا وتوابعهما للروم الكاثوليك الياس كفوري، انه "مستغرب ان يعتدى على رجال دين بمستوى مطران حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الارثوذكس بولس اليازجي ومتروبوليت حلب لطائفة السريان الارثوذكسي المطران يوحنا ابراهيم".
> واكد كفوري في حديث تلفزيوني، ان "الشعب السوري ليس طائفيا ولا يتعامل على اساس الطائفة والمنطقة، واكبر دليل على ذلك ان الخاطفين من *الشيشان*".
> 
> المصدر:
> ...


*وهل وجد الشيشان لوحدهم ؟؟ من يحتويهم هم الاحتلال العربي الاسلامي الذي يرى سوريا جزءاً أو محافظة من الأمة الإسلامية لا أكثر ..
*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2013)

خبر محزن
يارب نترجاك ان تكون  معهم واحميهم من ايدي المجرمين
و يرجعوا  بخير وسلامة
​


----------



## fouad78 (23 أبريل 2013)

*بيان صادر عن بطريركيّة أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الأرثوذكس وبطريركيّة أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان*

*بيان صادر عن بطريركيّة أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الأرثوذكس وبطريركيّة أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس*​ 




​ 

بيان صادر عن بطريركيّة أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الأرثوذكس وبطريركيّة أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس

 في 23 نيسان 2013

يوم الإثنين الواقع فيه الثاني والعشرين من نيسان 2013، فوجئنا بنبأ اختطاف أخوينا المطرانين بولس (يازجي)، مطران حلب والإسكندرون للروم الأرثوذكس، ويوحنّا (ابراهيم) مطران حلب للسريان الأرثوذكس، وهما في طريق عودتهما إلى حلب من مهمّة إنسانيّة. نحن، إذ نأسف لعمليّة الخطف هذه، كما لأيّة عمليّة مشابهة تطال المواطنين بغضّ النظر عن انتماءاتهم، نود أن نسجّل للرأي العام المحلّي والعالميّ ما يلي:

1 - المسيحيون في هذه الديار هم جزء عضوي من نسيج الشعوب التي ينتمون إليها، وهم يتألّمون مع كل متألّم، ويعملون كسعاة خير لرفع الظلم عن أيّ مظلوم، متخذين من تعليم إنجيلهم القدوة بأن المحبّة هي أساس تعامل الناس بعضهم مع بعض. والمواقف الرسميّة التي صدرت عن المقامات الروحيّة في الكنائس، على اختلافها، هي خير دليل على ذلك، كما تأتي المهمّة التي كان يقوم بها المطرانان المخطوفان في هذا السياق.

2 - يأسف المسيحيون في هذا المشرق لما تتعرّض له بلدانهم من عنف يباعد بين أبناء الوطن الواحد، ويعرّض حياة الآمنين لأخطار عدّة، يشكّل الخطف أحد أفظع أوجهها لما فيه من عبثيّة، واستباحة لحياة الأفراد العزّل. ونحن، إذ نناشد الخاطفين احترام حياة الأخوين المخطوفين، ندعو الجميع للكفّ عن كلّ الأعمال التي من شأنها أن تزرع الشقاق الطائفيّ والمذهبيّ بين أبناء الوطن الواحد.

3 - نحن نتفهّم القلق الذي يثقِل نفوس المسيحيين من جرّاء حادثة كهذه. وندعوهم إلى التصبّر، والتشبّث بمقتضيات إيمانهم، متكّلين على الله الذي تكمن قوّته حتى في ضعفاتنا، معتبرين أن الدفاع عن أرضنا يكون أوّلاً بالثبات فيها، وبالعمل على جعلها أرض محبّة وتعايش. ندرك أيضًا أن مواطنين من كلّ الطوائف يعانون الألم نفسه من جرّاء أعمال مماثلة، ونصلّي لكي يقوّيهم الله في محنهم، ونشدّ على أيديهم، كي نرفع جميعًا الصوت عاليًا لرفض كل أنواع العنف الذي يمزّق أجساد أوطاننا، ويدمي قلوبنا.

4 - في هذه المناسبة الأليمة، لايسعنا إلا أن ندعو العالم بأسره كي يسعى جاهدًا إلى إنهاء المأساة الجارية في سوريا الحبيبة، حتى تعود روضة محبة وأمان وتعايش، فلا تأتي المعادلات السياسيّة على حساب إنسان هذه الديار.

5 - كما ندعو الكنائس المسيحيّة في العالم كي تقف أمام الأحداث الجارية وقفة صلبة تشهد لإيمانها بفعل المحبّة في العالم، فتتخذ خطوات من شأنها ترجمة رفضهم لكل أنواع العنف التي يتعرّض لها إنسان المشرق اليوم.

6 - نغتنم الفرصة لنناشد شركاءنا في المواطنة، من المذاهب الإسلاميّة كافة، كي نتضافر وإيّاهم، فنُعْلِن ونعمل على رفض المتاجرة بالإنسان كسلعة سواء كان ذلك عبر جعله درعًا بشريًا في القتال، أو سلعة مقايضة ماليّة أو سياسيّة.

7 - ونتوجّه أخيرًا إلى الخاطفين لنقول لهم أن من تمّ اختطافهما هما رسولا محبّة في العالم، يشهد لهما عملهما الديني، والاجتماعيّ، والوطنيّ. لذلك، ندعوهم إلى التعامل مع هذه الحادثة المؤلمة بعيدًا عن أيّ تشنّج لا يخدم في النهاية إلا أعداء الوطن.

أخيرًا، نضرع إلى الله، في هذه المواسم المباركة، كي تنتهي هذه المأساة بسرعة، وتعود الطمأنينة إلى نفوس الجميع، وتنعم بلادنا بما تستحق من ازدهار وسلام.


الموقع الرسمي لبطريركية أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس​


----------



## fouad78 (23 أبريل 2013)

*An Official Statement from Syrian Orthodox Archdiocese of Aleppo*​

An Official Statement from Syrian Orthodox Archdiocese of Aleppo.
 22 April'13

 Dear Friends in the world.

 I am sorry to inform you that Bishop Yohanna Ibrahim of the Syrian Orthodox Archdiocese of Aleppo was kidnapped this afternoon on his way back to Aleppo from the Turkish borders. He went there to bring back with him Bishop Boulos Yazaji of the Greek Orthodox of Aleppo. The news which we have recieved is that an armed group from (Chichan) stopped the car and kidnapped the two bishops while the driver was killed. We are working and doing our best for the release of the two Bishops and return safely. So far we are unable to connect with them or with their kidnappers.

 Please circulate this message as wider as you can. We need pressures of all churches in the world and embassies around the world for their release. The Bishop was doing a humanitarian mission to release two priests who were kidnapped months ago.
 Please do your best in this critical issue and also we need the prayers of all faithful around the world for their safety.

 Yours in Christ
 Razek Siriani
 Ecumenical Relations & Relief Officer
 Syrian Orthodox Archdiocese of Aleppo​الموقع الرسمي لبطريركية أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس​​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (23 أبريل 2013)

*أعلنت جمعية «عمل الشرق» المسيحية، في بيان اليوم الثلاثاء، عن الإفراج عن المطرانين الأرثوذكسيين، اللذين خطفا الاثنين قرب حلب بشمال سوريا.*

وأكدت الجمعية التي تساعد الكنائس الشرقية في البيان "أن المطرانين قد يكونان الآن في كنيسة مار الياس الأرثوذكسية في حلب".

لمصدر:http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=23042013&id=12edd48c-d739-4369-a80f-8817377761bf


----------



## اليعازر (23 أبريل 2013)

المطران قواق: لا أستطيع تأكيد خبر إطلاق المطرانين لكن المعطيات إيحابية
الثلاثاء 23 نيسان 2013،   آخر تحديث 19:05
أعلن المطران مدير الديوان البطريركي بدمشق مار ديونيسيوس جان قواق أنه "لا يستطيع تأكيد خبر إطلاق المطرانين بولس اليازجي ويوحنا ابراهيم المخطوفين في حلب لكن المعطيات إيحابية"، مؤكدا أنهما "بصحة جيدة".
ولفت في حديث تلفزيوني إلى أنه "يصلي ليعودا بسلامة إلى أهلهم والشعب الذي ينتظر عودتهم بالسلامة لأننا شعب واحد وشعب يحب بعضه البعض"، مشيرا إلى أنه "لا معلومات عن الخطف وهناك محبون كثيرون توسطوا وحاولوا أن يكون فاعلي خير لأن المطرانين من أهم مطارنة سوريا".
ودعا "ليجلس الجميع إلى طاولة الحوار لانه كفانا دمار ونريد العيش معا".

المصدر:
http://www.elnashra.com/news/show/609642/المطران-قواق-أستطيع-تأكيد-خبر-إطلاق-المطرانين-لكن-


----------



## اليعازر (23 أبريل 2013)

مصادر كنسية سورية : لم يتم اطلاق المطرانين المخطوفين حتى الساعة
الثلاثاء 23 نيسان 2013،   آخر تحديث 19:12 
كشفت مصادر كنسية سورية لـ"النشرة" انه لم يتم حتى الساعة اطلاق سراح المطرانين المخطوفين في حلب بولس اليازجي ويوحنا ابراهيم، في حين رجحت معلومات ان يكون الخاطفون من داغستان او اوزبكستان.
واشارت المصادر الى ان هناك تجمعات مسيحية امام دار مطرانية الروم الارثوذكس في حلب بعد انتشار شائعات عن اطلاق سراح المطرانين.

http://www.elnashra.com/news/show/609647/مصادر-كنسية-سورية-للنشرة-يتم-اطلاق-المطرانين-المخط


----------



## اليعازر (23 أبريل 2013)

على ذمة رويترز:

مسؤل كنسي في دمشق يؤكد إطلاق سراح المطرانين المخطوفين في حلب بولس اليازجي ويوحنا ابراهيم.

.


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

*عاجل / وكالة الانباء الفرنسية من روما: الافراج عن المطرانين الارثوذكسيين المخطوفين في سورية

http://www.syrianow.sy/
* ​


----------



## fouad78 (23 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *عاجل / وكالة الانباء الفرنسية من روما: الافراج عن المطرانين الارثوذكسيين المخطوفين في سورية*​
> *http://www.syrianow.sy/*
> 
> ​


 
حتى الآن أي كلام عن إطلاق سراح المطارنة المختطفون هو غير صحيح
وقد تم ترويجه للتغطية على الإرهابيين قدر المستطاع أمام الرأي العام الغربي​


----------



## fouad78 (23 أبريل 2013)

*بابا الفاتيكان يصلي لإطلاق سراح المطرانين يازجي وابراهيم المخطوفين في سورية*









أعلن المتحدث باسم بابا الفاتيكان أن البابا فرانسيس يصلي من أجل إطلاق سراح متروبوليت حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعها للروم الارثوذكس المطران بولس يازجي ومتروبوليت حلب لطائفة السريان الارثوذكس المطران يوحنا ابراهيم اللذين اختطفتهما مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في ريف حلب معربا عن امله في بقائهما بصحة جيدة. 
ونقل موقع راديو الفاتيكان على شبكة الإنترنت عن المتحدث الأب فدريكو لومباردي قوله في بيان إن البابا فرانسيس يتابع مسالة اختطاف المطرانين باهتمام عميق وانه يصلي من أجل الحفاظ على صحتهما وتحريرهما من ايدي الخاطفين. 
وأضاف البيان أن البابا يصلي بجانب الجميع كي يتمكن الشعب السوري من التوصل إلى تحقيق السلام والمصالحة. 
وكان مصدر مسؤول فى محافظة حلب أفاد أمس أن مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة قامت باختطاف المطرانين يوحنا ابراهيم وبولس يازجي أثناء قيامهما بعمليات انسانية في قرية كفر داعل بريف حلب.


الوكالة العربية السورية للأنباء ـ سانا​


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

*تضارب المعلومات حول إطلاق سراح المطرانين اليازجي وإبراهيم * 
  تضاربت  المعلومات حول إطلاق سراح المطرانيين في حلب ،وأفادت وكالة الصحافة  الفرنسية “أ.ف.ب” نقلا عن إحدى الجمعيات عن أنه قد تم الافراج
  عن  المطران يوحنا ابراهيم متروبوليت حلب للسريان الأرثوذكس،وبولس اليازجي  مطران حلب والأسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الأرثوذكس، وشقيق بطريرك الروم  الأرثوذكس يوحنا العاشر اليازجي، المخطوفين في سوريا.
  فيما نفت الكنيسة ما تردد عن خبر إطلاق سراح متروبوليت  حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الارثوذكس المطران بولس اليازجي  ومتروبوليت حلب لطائفة السريان الارثوذكسي المطران يوحنا ابراهيم. 


في  حين رجحت معلومات ان يكون الخاطفون من داغستان او اوزبكستان. واشارت  المصادر الى ان هناك تجمعات مسيحية امام دار مطرانية الروم الارثوذكس في  حلب بعد انتشار شائعات عن اطلاق سراح المطرانين. 






 وكان  مسلحون تابعون لميليشيا الحر أقدموا أمس على خطف  المطرانين اليازجي وإبراهيم على مقربة من مدينة حلب السورية, حينما كان  المطرانان ابراهيم واليازجي بسيارة الأخير التي يقودها شماسه، من قرية على  الحدود التركية، ولدى وصولهم الى مشارف مدينة حلب اعترضتهم مجموعة مسلحة  وانزلتهم من السيارة، وقتلت السائق وخطفت المطرانين ابراهيم واليازجي.


----------



## fouad78 (23 أبريل 2013)

كما علمت من مصادر في كنيستي أن قداسة البابا فرانسيس سيصلي يوم الأحد على نية المطرانين المختطفين

جزيل الشكر والإحترام لقداسته​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2013)

*البطريركية السريانية ومرور اليوم الأول على اختطاف المطران يوحنا إبراهيم*

البطريركية السريانية ومرور اليوم الأول على اختطاف المطران يوحنا إبراهيم


(الثلاثاء 23/4/2013) منذ الصباح الباكر تلقى قداسة سيدنا البطريرك المعظم موران مور إغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص الكلي الطوبى، اتصالات هاتفية من مجموعة كبيرة من السياسيين والدبلوماسيين في لبنان، وفي مقدمتهم دولة رئيس مجلس الوزراء المكلف الأستاذ تمام سلام، إضافة إلى رؤساء وممثلين عن الأحزاب والكتل السياسية في لبنان، وقد أعرب جميعهم عن استنكارهم لاختطاف المطرانين يوحنا إبراهيم وبولس يازجي، مؤكدين بأنهم لن يوفروا أي جهد في سبيل اطلاق حرية المطرانين. ​ 

ويعتبر الاتصال الهاتفي المطوّل بين قداسة سيدنا البطريرك وشقيقه غبطة البطريرك يوحنا العاشر من أهم الاتصالات، حيث تبادل الطرفان عبارات الأسف والاستنكار، والصلاة من أجل تحرير المطرانين وجميع المخطوفين ومن أجل الأمن والسلام في البلاد، وقد أصدر صاحبا القداسة والغبطة بياناً مشتركاً بهذا الخصوص. 

ومن الرؤساء الروحيين أيضاً، تلقى قداسته اتصالاً هاتفياَ من غبطة البطريرك إغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك، ومن المطران رولان أبو جودة ممثلاً عن غبطة البطريرك الماروني مار بشارة بطرس الراعي، وسعادة السفير البابوي بدمشق، وكذلك اتصالاً من غبطة المفريان مار باسيليوس توماس الأول مفريان الهند، وغيرهم من مطارنة المجمع المقدس وكهنة الكنيسة.

وأعرب قداسته عن شكره الجزيل للصلاة التي رفعها قداسة البابا فرنسيس الأول في صلاته اليوم من أجل حرية المطرانين، وكذلك الرسالة اللطيفة التي وصلت للمكتب البطريركي من سعادة رئيس أساقفة كنتربري جوستين ويلبي، وأيضاً للبيان الرسمي الصادر عن وزارة الأوقاف في الجمهورية العربية السورية. 

وقد دعا قداسة سيدنا البطريرك أصحاب النيافة مطارنة السريان في لبنان إلى اجتماع طارئ في دير مار يعقوب البرادعي للراهبات ـ العطشانة ـ لبنان، حيث حضر: مار يوستينوس بولس سفر النائب البطريركي في زحلة والبقاع، مار اقليميس دانيال كورية مطران بيروت، مار خريسوستوموس ميخائيل شمعون مدير المؤسسات البطريركية في العطشانة، مار تيموثاوس متى الخوري السكرتير البطريركي، حيث استعرض قداسته مع أصحاب النيافة كل الجهود التي تبذلها الكنيسة وأبناؤها في الوطن والمهجر من أجل ضمان حرية وسلامة المطرانين يوحنا إبراهيم وبولس يازجي. 

وأخيراً، نؤكد بأن البطريركية لم تتلق رسمياً أية معلومة تفيد باطلاق حرية المطرانين حتى هذه اللحظة (22:00PM).


الموقع الرسمي لبطريركية أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2013)

*مصدر كنسي: لم يتم الافراج عن المطرانين بعد*

*مصدر كنسي: لم يتم الافراج عن المطرانين بعد*








قال مصدر كنسي في دمشق ليل الثلاثاء على الاربعاء 24 ابريل/نيسان انه لم يتم الافراج بعد عن المطرانين المختطفين في حلب. و"يبدو ان ملف المطرانين لم يغلق بعد، وان شيئا ما يحصل في الخفاء يعيق عملية الافراج بشكل طبيعي".

وقال موقع «روسيا توداي» ان "مصدرا كنسيا متابعا تماما للقضية ويملك المعلومات حول ما اذا  تم الافراج ام لا، قال لنا انه حتى هذه اللحظة لم يتم الافراج ولم يصل المطرانان الى حلب بعد". ونقل المراسل عن مصادر ميدانية مطلعة قولها "ان اطرافا سياسية ودينية دولية تدخلت في هذا الملف والقت بثقلها عليه في محاولة للافراج عن المطرانين".

وقد أفادت معلومات صحفية مساء الثلاثاء 23 ابريل/نيسان بأنه تم الاتفاق على  إطلاق سراح المطرانين المختطفين في حلب بعد مفاوضات شاقة مع مختطفيهم.

وأشارت المعلومات الى أن ممثلين عن السلطات السورية في طريقهم الآن لاستلام المطرانين. وبحسب المعلومات  فان "الافراج تم بعد نجاح جهود الوساطة من بعض الوجهاء بالتنسيق مع السلطات الرسمية التي قيل انها بذلت جهودا كبيرة للضغط على الخاطفين".

واضافت المصادر انه كان هناك تعتيم على العملية (المفاوضات)، كما لم يتم الافصاح عن المكان الذي كانا فيه والاجراءات الامنية المتخذة للحفاظ على حياتهما. وتضاربت الانباء حول الافراج عن المختطفين، اذ نقل في وقت سابق من ذلك عن مصادر امنية في حلب نفيها نجاح جهود الافراج عنهما. ولفت الى ان مصادر موثوقة قالت ان عملية المفاوضات شاقة وصعبة للغاية.

وكان مسلحون مجهولون قد قاموا بخطف المطران يوحنا ابراهيم رئيس طائفة السريان الأرثوذكس في حلب وتوابعها والمطران بولص يازجي رئيس طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس في حلب وتوابعها يوم امس الاثنين قرب الحدود السورية-التركية.

هذا واعتبر المحلل السياسي السوري حيان سليمان في حديث لقناة "روسيا اليوم" من دمشق ان "عملية الاختطاف هذه تعبر عن جوهر ومضمون القاعدة وجبهة النصرة وان العصابات المرتزقة الآتية من كل صوب لا يهمها شيء الا ان تكون عبيد البترودولار".

جهينة نيوز​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2013)

*بيان وزارة الأوقاف السورية حول جريمة اختطاف رجال الدِّين المسيحي*

​*الجمهورية العربية السورية*

*       وزارة الأوقاف*

الرقم : 37
التاريخ : 23/4/2013

*بسم لله الرَّحمن الرَّحيم* ​ 

*بيان وزارة الأوقاف السورية حول جريمة اختطاف رجال الدِّين المسيحي *​ 


*قال الله تعالى : {لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ . وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنْ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنْ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ}(المائدة/82 -83). *

استمراراً لما يجري في سورية من هجمة عالمية شرسة تقودها قوى البغي والظَّلام والضَّلال والعدوان العالمية، وبأيدٍ عربية متآمرة حاقدة، تتوالى عمليات الإرهاب والقتل بشتى أصنافها وألوانها وأشكالها، ومن أقبحها وأكثرها حرمة على الله سبحانه وتعالى خطف وقتل رجال العلم والدين.

ولقد كانت أخر حلقات العدوان والإجرام اختطاف عدد من رجال الدين المسيحين في شمال بلادنا الحبيبة، وفي مقدمتهم : متروبوليت حلب والإسكندرون وتوابعها للروم الأرثوذكس سيادة المطران بولس اليازجي، ومتروبوليت حلب لطائفة السريان الأرثوذكس سيادة المطران يوحنا إبراهيم، وقيامها باغتيال الشَّمَّاس في السيارة التي كانت تقلهما في شمال مدينة حلب. وتأتي هذه العملية الإرهابية الإجرامية استكمالاً لمخطط استهداف قادة الرأي والفكر والتي أودت بحياة عالم من أبرز علماء الدين الإسلامي وهو العلامة الدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي.

وإن وزارة الأوقاف وعلماء الدين الإسلامي والدعاة والقائمين بالشعائر الدينية تدين جميع جرائم الخطف والاعتداء على أبناء الوطن عامة، وعلماء الدين الإسلامي والمسيحي خاصة، وتعدُّ جريمة الاعتداء بالخطف الأخيرة على السادة المطارنة من أبناء وطننا اعتداء على جميع رجال الدين في القطر العربي السوري، بل والعالم العربي والإسلامي أجمع. 

ولقد بات واضحاً أن هذه الأعمال تقوم بها الجماعات الإرهابية التكفيرية المسلحة، وفي مقدمتها جبهة النصرة الآثمة التي أعلنت ولاءها لتنظيمات القاعدة الإرهابية المجرمة الحاقدة على كل ما يمتُّ للأديان والشرائع السماوية بتعاليمها السمحة بصلة. وقد ثبت أن الذين قاموا بهذا العمل الوحشي والاعتداء على رموز من رجال الدين المسيحي هم من المرتزقة الشيشانيين الذين يعملون تحت عباءة جبهة النصرة التكفيرية.


وإن الشرائع السماوية تجعل الاعتداء على رجال الدين والعلماء من أشدِّ المحرَّمات التي تستوجب سخط الباري عز وجل على من يتسبب به ولو بشطر كلمة، فكيف بالذي يفعله أو يفتي به جهاراً 

نهاراً، ويعصب أعينه بعصائب الأحقاد والضَّغائن معرضاً عن نداء الإسلام الحقيقي الذي يدعو إلى المودة والسماحة والتعاون على البرو التقوى وينهي عن القتل والإجرام الإرهاب. 

وإننا نؤكد أن ما يجري على ساحات الوطن في سورية من انتهاك لحرمات المساجد والكنائس والاعتداء الوحشي الذي طال علماء الدين الإسلامي ورجال الدين المسيحي هو من قبل هذه المجموعات التكفيرية المسلحة التي لا زالت تقتل وتخرب وتدنس تحت ستار الدين وعباءات مستعربة، ورايات تكفيرية مدعومة بنزعات عدوانية، وأفعال إجرامية تتزعمها القاعدة والإخوان المسلمون والأعراب المارقون الذين ينفذون الأجندات الاستعمارية الصهيونية لزعزعة الأمان والاستقرار الذي تعيشه سورية.

وإن وزارة الأوقاف إذ تستنكر وتدين هذا العدوان تهيب بأبناء وطننا الغالي أن يكونوا يداً واحدة في مواجهة المؤامرات والتحديات، موقنة أن من يساند هذه الجماعات التكفيرية المسلحة وانتماءاتها إلى الاستعمار الغربي وإلى الأعراب الذين يتاجرون بالدم السوري هم بعيدون عن الدين والوطنية والإنسانية، ومرتهنين لأجندة استعمارية خارجية تهدف إلى تسهيل مشاريع التقسيم وإشعال حروب دينية وطائفية ومذهبية تقضي على الاستقرار وتخدم أعداء الأمة، وتؤكد الوزارة بعلمائها وعامليها أن من يقف وراء الفتن لن ينجح بالعبث بأمن وطننا؛ لأننا شعب واحد بانتماءاته المتعددة، ولأن تآخينا مسلمين ومسيحيين على مر العصور يمثل الحضارة بأبهى صورها، وأن مفاهيم الأقليات وصراع الأديان والحضارات مصطلحات أجنبية لا تعبر عن واقعنا، حيث إن المجتمع بمختلف فئاته متجذر بهويته الوطنية الواحدة وانتمائه الحضاري الواحد، وسورية كانت وستبقى على الدوام التجسيد الحي للأخوَّة المسيحية الإسلامية، وستبقى سورية منبع الحضارة ومهبط الأديان وملتقى الأنبياء والرسل، ولن تتوقف عن الإشعاع نوراً وإيماناً ومحبة وتسامحاً.



وزير الأوقاف د. محمد عبد الستار السيد​ 
وزارة الأوقاف السورية​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2013)

*الكنيسة الروسية تقتفي أثر المطرانين المخطوفين في سورية*

*الكنيسة الروسية تقتفي أثر المطرانين المخطوفين في سورية*​ 
روسيا اليوم: أعلنت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الروسية اليوم 23 أبريل/نيسان أنها تستوضح مكان المطرانين المخطوفين في سورية وتدعو المنظمات الدولية الى المساهمة في الإفراج عنهما في وقت أسرع. وكان مسلحون مجهولون قد قاموا بخطف المطران يوحنا ابراهيم رئيس طائفة السريان الأرثوذكس في حلب وتوابعها والمطران بولس يازجي رئيس طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس في حلب وتوابعها يوم الاثنين قرب الحدود السورية-التركية. وذكرت الصفحة الرسمية لبطريركية أنطاكية على موقع "فايسبوك" أن المطران ابراهيم اصطحب المطران يازجي بسيارته التي قادها شماسه، من قرية على الحدود التركية. ولدى وصولهم إلى مشارف مدينة حلب اعترضتهم مجموعة مسلحة وانزلتهم من السيارة، وقتلت السائق وخطفت المطرانين ابراهيم واليازجي. وقال المطران هيلاريون مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية في بطريركية موسكو: " نتخذ إجراءات من أجل معرفة أين هما الآن ومن أجل مساعدتهما والإفراج عنهما في أسرع وقت. واعتقد أن المجتمع الدولي وممثلي المنظمات الحقوقية والمنظمات الدولية كالأمم المتحدة والسلطات في الدول التي لها علاقة بالأحداث في سورية، يجب أن يوحدوا جهودهم من أجل تحقيق هذا الهدف". واعتبر المطران ان اختطاف ابراهيم ويازجي يدل مرة أخرى على ضرورة وقف سفك الدماء في سورية في أسرع وقت. وتابع أنه يعرفهما شخصيا، معيدا الى الأذهان أن المطران يازجي هو شقيق بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق يوحنا العاشر. وشدد المطران هيلاريون على ان الحوار السياسي مهما كان صعبا هو الطريق الوحيد للخروج من هذا الوضع. وختم المطران قائلا: "لا يمكن تبرير ما تقوم به دول الغرب من تسليح القتلة والخاطفين والمتطرفين في سورية، بأية أهداف سياسية بعيدة المدى. أننا نأمل في عودة المطرانين المخطوفين من الأسر، ونصلي من أجلهم وندعو للشعب السوري بأكمله بعون الله".


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2013)

*القصة الكاملة لاختطاف المطرانين يوحنا إبراهيم وبولس اليازجي*

*القصة الكاملة لاختطاف المطرانين يوحنا إبراهيم وبولس اليازجي*






​صُعقت الطائفة المسيحية مساء أمس بخبر اختطاف مطرانين من خيرة مطارينها بينما كانا يؤديان مهمة من أسمى مهمات الرسائل الديانة المسيحية.

فالمطرانان كانا في مهمّة إنقاذ في ريف حلب بهدف تحرير كهنة سريان وأرثوذكس كانوا اختطفوا منذ أكثر من شهرين، بعد مفاوضات كثيفة سرية بينهما وبين الجهة الخاطفة عشية عيد القديس جاورجيوس، إلّا أن مجموعة شيشانية اعترضت طريقهما ورمت بالمرافقَين المدنيَّين أرضاً وفرّت بالمطرانين الى جهة مجهولة.

المطرانان المختطفان هما المطران مار غريغوريوس يوحنا ابراهيم متروبوليت حلب للسريان الأرثوذكس، وبولس اليازجي مطران حلب والأسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الأرثوذكس.

وفي حديث للمطران متى الخوري لصحيفة الجمهورية، وهو السكرتير البطريركي لبطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس زكا الأول عيواص، أكد بصفته أيضاً مطران باب توما في دمشق أنّ البطريركية لن تتخذ أي قرار في انتظار أي اتصال من الجهة الخاطفة لمعرفة نواياها ومطالبها.

وكشف المطران متى أن المساعي الأخيرة تؤكد لهم أنّ المطرانَين سيبيتان في مطرانيتهما ليل اليوم بعد دخول جماعة مهمة على خط المفاوضات، يضيف الخوري أكده لهم الكاهن التابع لبطريركية السريان في حلب في اتصاله الأخير.

وأضاف المطران الخوري "نحن نعيش مع المسلمين السوريين منذ زمن ونتعايش معهم بسلام، وجمعتنا الأعياد ووحّدتنا التقاليد".
وشدد الخوري على أنّ المسلمين من جميع الطوائف هم الذين بنوا بطريركيتنا في باب توما وزخرفوها ونحتوا لنا أيقونات لمار جرجس".

اكد المطران الخوري أنّ جميع أبنائه المسلمين الذين نزحوا من حمص وقابلهم في لبنان اكدوا له أن لا علاقة للمسلمين السوريين بالذي يحصل، وتأسفوا للوضع الحالي الذي وصلت اليه حمص، وهم يتخوّفون من الجماعات الغريبة التي أتت من الخارج"، مشيراً إلى أنّ "المسلم السوري لا يشكل مصدر خوف بالنسبة إلى المسيحي السوري والتاريخ يشهد".

​*تفاصيل عملية الخطف*​*​*يروي المطران متّى الخوري لـ"صحيفة الجمهورية" تفاصيل ما حصل: "بعد جهد استطاع أحد كهنتنا في حلب الاتصال بنا وتأكيد خبر خطف المطرانين يوحنا ابراهيم وبولس اليازجي، اللذين كانا في مهمّة إنسانية حضّرا لها منذ فترة طويلة، لإنقاذ كهنة أرثوذكس وكاثوليك.

وقد رافقهما شخص يدعى فتوح وهو سائق المطران ابراهيم منذ أكثر من 5 أعوام، وشخص رابع لم تُحدّد هويته.

وخلال توجّههم الى المنطقة المحددة لتنفيذ المهمة التي كانت جاهزة وشارفت نهايتها بهدف تحرير الكهنة، اعترضت سيارتهم مجموعة غريبة.

ويكشف الخوري أنّ المعلومات الأوّلية تُظهر أنّ المجموعة الخاطفة شيشانيّة، ولمّا رأت أنّ اثنين من الركّاب علمانيّان، رمت السائق فتوح والشخص الرابع الذي لم تحدد هويته من السيارة وفرّت بالمطرانين اليازجي وابراهيم نحو جهة مجهولة.

ويؤكّد الخوري أنّ الشخص الرابع المجهول الهوية "صديق حميم للمطران اليازجي، ويعتقد أنّه كان يلعب دوراً أساسيّاً في عملية الإفراج عن الكهنة الرهائن"، كاشفاً أنّ السائق وهذا الشخص اتّجه كلّ منهما في طريق.

وبعد ساعات وصل الخبر من عائلة السائق فتوح التي اتّصلت بمطرانية حلب وأبلغتها أنّه عُثر على ابنها مقتولاً، وقد تمّ التعرف إليه من خلال أغراضه الشخصية.

ولكنّ الخوري يؤكّد أن الشخص الرابع الذي لم يُعرف مكانه حتى الساعة أنّه حرّ طليق، "وهو الذي أبلغ أنّ المجموعة الخاطفة لم تتعرّض لهما بل رمتهما الى جانب الطريق قبل أن يتوجّه كلّ منهما بطريق مختلف، وهذا يؤكّد أنّ الجهة التي التقت بالسائق فتوح وأردته قتيلاً لا علاقة لها بالجهة الخاطفة".

ويروي الخوري أنّ "اتفاق الإفراج عن الرهائن قضى بأن يأتي المطران اليازجي من تركيا، على أن ينطلق المطران ابراهيم من حلب ويلتقيا في المنطقة المُتفق أن تجري فيها عملية تحرير الكهنة".

ويوضح المطران الخوري، وهو المسؤول عن بطريركية باب توما في دمشق والمتابع الحالي للبطريركية السريانية الأرثوذكسية، أنّ الشخص الرابع قد أكّد هذه الرواية، فهو قال إنّ ملامح الخاطفين تؤكّد أنّهم غرباء، والشيشان يتميّزون بلهجتهم ولونهم (لحى - بياض الوجه - عيون زرقاء... إضافة إلى اللغة)، لذلك المعلومات التي لدينا نستقيها من الرجل الرابع، صديق المطران اليازجي.

ويلفت الخوري إلى أنّ عائلة فتوح قد تسلّمت جثته وتعرّفت إليه، مشدّداً على "أنّنا نسلّم أنّ الخاطفين هم غير قتلة السائق، وأنّهم من الشيشان، حسب قول الشخص الرابع، لكنّنا لسنا متأكّدين هل هم شيشان فعلاً أم ينتمون الى جهة أخرى".

ويضيف المطران الخوري : "ننتظر اتصال الجهة الخاطفة بنا أو بالبطريركية أو بمطرانية حلب لنعرف مطالبها، ومصادرنا تؤكّد أنّ المساعي تتواصل للإفراج عن المطرانين لذلك ارتأينا التريّث في نشر بيان، وحتى الساعة لم نتصل ببطريركية الروم الأرثوذكس.
فنحن نعمل منفردين بهدوء وهذا لا يعني أنّنا لا نريد التعاون، بل على العكس نريد العمل كلٌّ على حِدة، لأنّنا لا نريد التسرّع في قراراتنا حتى لا نعرّض حياة المطرانين للخطر".

ودعا المطران الخوري إلى "انتظار المهلة القانونية، وهي 24 ساعة، قبل عقد اجتماع موسّع واتّخاذ القرارات الكبيرة"، موضحاً "أنّنا لا نملك معطيات كثيرة لنعمل، ووضعنا كبطريركية لا نُحسد عليه، ونحن نعيش حال أسىً وحزن وألم، ومستاؤون من هذه الأخبار، خصوصاً البطريرك زكّا عيواص، وهو قد خرج اليوم من المستشفى وحاله الصحّية حرجة، وقد فاجأه الخبر وزاد من ألمه".

ويشدّد المطران الخوري على "أنّنا كنّا وما زلنا نستنكر التعرّض لجميع الكهنة، إن كانوا من طائفتنا أو من غير طائفة كما استنكرنا وفاة جميع رجال الدين المسلمين لأنّ رجال الدين عموماً رسالتهم السلام والمحبة، وموقفهم ليس مع المعارضة ولا ضدّها، إنّما موقفهم إنسانيّ بحت".

ووصف الخوري وضع المطرانية بأنّها "مربَّطة" ولسنا قادرين على اتّخاذ أيّ قرار أو إصدار أيّ بيان لأنّنا لا نريد تعريض المطرانين للخطر.

ويوضح أنّ "مطالب الخاطفين غالباً ما تكون مادّية أو بهدف الضغط السياسي أو الضغط على الدولة لتحقيق تبادل، أي قد يكون لدى الجهة الخاطفة مجموعة أسماء تريد إجراء تبادل فيها".

ويؤكّد أنّ "حادثة الخطف لن تكون سهلة على المسيحيّين في سوريا، لأنّ المطران اليازجي مقرّب من النظام السوري ومن المعارضة، وعلاقاته جيّدة مع الطرفين على حدّ سواء، وهو يتمتّع بحنكة سياسية، ولطالما عبّر عن رأيه، ومطالبه هي نفسها مطالب السوريين الشرفاء، أي تحقيق الإصلاحات ومكافحة الفساد".

وينفي الخوري أن يكون للمطرانين عداوة مع أيّ جهة معينة "لذلك أيّدنا احتمال أن لا تكون الجهة الخاطفة قريبة من النظام أو من المعارضة وأن تكون غير سوريّة"، مضيفا: "قد يكونون متطرّفين أفغان أو شيشان، "جبهة النصرة"، ليبيّين، مصريّين أتوا من الخارج.

وأضاف المطران الخوري "لا نعلم مع من كان المطران اليازجي يتواصل للإفراج عن الكهنة، ولكن الأغلب أنّه لا يتواصل مع الغرباء بل مع الجيش السوري الحر، وقد يكون تسرّب خبر مجيئهم أو قد تكون عملية الخطف حصلت صدفة لأنّ المنطقة ليست آمنة".

ويدعو المطران الخوري إلى التريّث، مشيراً إلى أنّ الشخص الرابع "تمكّن بصعوبة من الحصول على هاتف والتواصل مع مطرانية حلب للروم الأرثوذكس، وإذا لم تُحلّ القضية غداً (اليوم) ويعود المطرانان إلى مقرّيهما سنعمل على مستوى البطريركيتين".

ويُعرب المطران الخوري عن تعاطفه مع البطريرك يوحنا العاشر اليازجي الذي يواجه مشكلة مزدوجة، عائلية ودينية"، مؤكّداً أنّ قلبه كبير وسيتعامل بالأسلوب نفسه أكان المخطوف شقيقه أو أيّ أحد آخر من أبناء الطائفة".

ويحذّر الخوري من أنّ "الاجتهاد في التحليل قد يشكّل خطراً على المطرانين، لذلك يجب التريّث لأنّ كلّ جهة خاطفة لها طريقة تعامل معيّنة، ونحن لا نريد التهوّر والتضحية بحياتهما".

ويختم المطران الخوري بالقول: "عيد القدّيس جاورجيوس اليوم بالنسبة إلى البطريركية السريانية والمطارنة هو عيد للصلاة حتى يتحرّر جميع الكهنة المخطوفين ولا سيّما المطرانين اليازجي وابراهيم"، داعياً اللبنانيّين عموماً والمسيحيّين خصوصاً إلى "مشاركتنا الصلاة عن نيتهم للإفراج السريع عنهم والإفراج عن أسر الوطن".​

سوريا بلدي​


----------

